# Sun block and Skin care



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know what you mean! I always look like I have been rolling around in a dirt pile. LOL
Have yet to find a sunscreen that isn't oily but actually works. Plus I have oily skin which makes it worse. 

I was too cheap to buy a Claisonic so I bought the cheap Oil of Olay version and use it in the shower.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

COWCHICK, Neutragena makes a really nice face sunblock that isn't oily at all. It's their Helioplex Texhnology Dry-Touch line. Comes in SPF 55-95. I have rosacea and very sensitive skin that is combo oily and dry. I'm VERY particular about what goes on my face, but I have to wear sunblock or my face just fries, which aggravates my rosacea. Bought this stuff on a whim because I worked on a car lot and needed something. Absolutely love it. Even the guys would stop by my desk and ask to use it.

Helioplex® Technology | Neutrogena®
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwd (Jan 25, 2015)

HEllo! I am new to the site I was involved in a car accident and I am un able to ride so I want to surround myself with other horse people as much as I can so I can still live as though I'm in the barn every day.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> COWCHICK, Neutragena makes a really nice face sunblock that isn't oily at all. It's their Helioplex Texhnology Dry-Touch line. Comes in SPF 55-95. I have rosacea and very sensitive skin that is combo oily and dry. I'm VERY particular about what goes on my face, but I have to wear sunblock or my face just fries, which aggravates my rosacea. Bought this stuff on a whim because I worked on a car lot and needed something. Absolutely love it. Even the guys would stop by my desk and ask to use it.
> 
> Helioplex® Technology | Neutrogena®
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Drafty!
I will give it a go


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My Neutrogena sunblock is spf 30, I have never seen the 50 or higher. It is nice, but I don't like the way it smells. So, I use banana boat baby 50 or 70 spf. It won't make your eyes water. My sister brought me a tube of bain de soleil sunscreen from Europe spf 30 or somewhere in there. It was really great stuff, but oddly I couldn't find it here.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Missy May said:


> My Neutrogena sunblock is spf 30, I have never seen the 50 or higher. It is nice, but I don't like the way it smells. So, I use banana boat baby 50 or 70 spf. It won't make your eyes water. My sister brought me a tube of bain de soleil sunscreen from Europe spf 30 or somewhere in there. It was really great stuff, but oddly I couldn't find it here.


 I don't like the way a lot of lotions smell, especially sunscreens. Looking at the link Drafty posted they do make the Neutrogena Helioplex in varying SPFs above 30 up to 100+. I am going to try it. I have been told that anything over 30-45 was a waste of money, not sure how true that is.
I hate the stuff that makes my eyes water! Especially since I wear contacts it makes me miserable! The stuff I have been using is horrible for it.
Bain De Soleil... it seems familiar to me, I am thinking my mom may have used their suntan lotion when I was a kid. I will have to a search maybe I can order it off the webs?


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I get reactions from sunscreen...which was annoying because I have very light skin, and I lobster...so I'd put it on anyway...but it didn't work unless my face was literally so caked up in it that it was white...burnt like hell, but I didn't want to get burnt.
I found a Zinc based one that agrees with me...I'm so pleased and it lasts longer then plain Sunscreen.

Now after so long putting up with getting burnt...or just red from the reaction, I got the nickname Lobster...which has sadly stuck and whenever my aunties friend sees me he always yells out "G'day lobster, your looking red today" even if there were people we don't know standing around.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I don't like the way a lot of lotions smell, especially sunscreens. Looking at the link Drafty posted they do make the Neutrogena Helioplex in varying SPFs above 30 up to 100+. I am going to try it. I have been told that anything over 30-45 was a waste of money, not sure how true that is.
> I hate the stuff that makes my eyes water! Especially since I wear contacts it makes me miserable! The stuff I have been using is horrible for it.
> Bain De Soleil... it seems familiar to me, I am thinking my mom may have used their suntan lotion when I was a kid. I will have to a search maybe I can order it off the webs?


That is the weird thing about the Bain De Soleil, by the time I got around to actually using it, then finishing the tube (which took me along while, a small amount went a long way) and then went to replace it, I couldn't find it. I assume they stopped making it. It had orange and brown stripes on the tube by the name. It was the best stuff!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I prefer sun reflecting ingredients like zinc oxides and (the potentially more toxic) titanium oxides to chemical absorbers like octocrylene and ethyl methoxycinnamate. The skin is capable of absorbing many of the things we put onto it for long periods of time (including all of the above) into the bloodstream, where they can then be picked up in blood samples. Ironically, many of the substances that are useful in reducing sunburn and skin cancer may actually be contributing to causing cancer and other diseases. Like with DDT, there is often a lag time of several decades before the evidence mounts against a particular synthetic chemical and it is finally deemed unwise for willy-nilly application to bodies, the environment etc.

Zinc oxides are likely to be the safest of the above sunblocks, as zinc is utilised as a mineral by the body - which is not to say it is without any risk, since excessive zinc can be toxic and can induce deficiencies in other minerals (although you'd probably have to slather it all over yourself on a very regular basis to run into that problem...).

The best form of sun protection avoids the application of such substances to the skin and involves mostly staying in the shade in peak UV and, when that's not practical, using old-fashioned long-sleeved shirts, broad-brimmed hats, sunglasses and long pants for protection (like the Amish do, and health studies show they have lower skin cancer rates than the average US population despite the outdoorsy agricultural lifestyles of many of them).

Another thing to consider is that successful public awareness campaigns targeted at sun protection are now actually starting to produce an increase in medical conditions related to Vitamin D deficiency, like osteoporosis and other bone conditions. Some skin exposure to UV, and actually not during low UV conditions, is necessary for the skin to make enough Vitamin D to cover daily requirements. You can get Vitamin D through supplements as well, but this may not be equivalent to making it yourself. So, some limited sun exposure seems to be beneficial, while overexposure clearly is harmful. Finding the Goldilocks zone for yourself will depend on skin colour, geographical position on the earth, etc.

PS: I'm fair skinned and live in Australia, and when I do apply sunscreen to exposed skin, I've never found it necessary to apply more than SPF 30 to avoid being burnt in peak UV.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

SueC, good info to consider. I wear long sleeves (white in the summer), a hat, and gloves. Wearing long sleeves actually keeps you cooler in the heat if you choose the material well. I don't appreciate it much if I have to go to town on a moments notice - it is hard to look stylish while focusing the best attire for keeping the sun off and for horse work.


----------

